# Partitionstabelle defekt?

## mf2

Hallo,

Ich habe auf meinem Samsung E152 Notebook neben dem vorinstallierten Windows Vista noch Gentoo installiert. Anschließend ist mir aufgefallen, dass mir die Gentoo-Partition viel zu klein ist, also habe ich mit einer Live-CD die Vista Partition (sda2) verkleinert und die Partition für Gentoo (sda5) vergrößert. Hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt, allerdings weigert sich nun die meiste Partitionierungssoftware zu arbeiten:

 *Quote:*   

> (parted) print                                                            
> 
> Fehler: Partitionen ausserhalb der Festplatte sind nicht möglich!       

 

 *Quote:*   

> FATALER FEHLER: Beschädigte primäre Partition 3: Partition endet hinter dem Ende der Festplatte
> 
>                                                          Eine Taste drücken, um cfdisk zu beenden

 

Lediglich fdisk hat keine Probleme:

 *Quote:*   

> Platte /dev/sda: 250.0 GByte, 250059350016 Byte
> 
> 255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 30401 Zylinder
> 
> Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes
> ...

 

sda1 ist hier die RECOVERY-Partition, die man während des BIOS-Screens via F4 aufrufen kann, sda3 ist eine weitere Sicherung die das Samsung-Tool beim ersten Start von Vista gemacht hat.

Ich habe zu dem Laptop noch eine Recovery-CD erhalten, von daher sind diese Partitionen nicht so wichtig; sda1 würde ich aber gerne schon behalten, auf das Vista auf sda2 könnte ich auch erstmal verzichten, wenn ich dafür wieder mit gaprted arbeiten könnte.

Hat vielleicht jemand Vorschlag?

Die Festplatte ist eine  Hitachi HTS54252.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ich würde den aktuellen Zustand der Partitionstabelle erstmal sichern, um im Zweifel Änderungen rückgängig machen zu können. Sowas in der Art:

```
dd if=/dev/sda of=<externer Speicher> bs=512 count=1
```

Wenn cfdisk die 3. Partition bemängelt und sie verzichtbar ist, kannst Du sie ja auf gut Glück in fdisk einfach löschen, sda2 mit bootable flag versehen, dann neu booten und schauen was cfdisk dann dazu sagt. Eine andere Möglichkeit, die ich mir vorstellen kann, wäre die Partitionsgrenzen und Partitionstypen (primär/erweitert/logisch, Dateisystemtyp, bootable flag) zu notieren, mit fdisk alle Partitionen zu löschen und anschließend der Reihe nach neu anzulegen (mit den gleichen Grenzen und Eigenschaften wie vorher (bootable flag nicht vergessen) natürlich ohne anschließend irgendwas zu formatieren)

Wenn was so schief geht, dass nichts mehr geht, kannst Du von einer LiveCD o. ä. die Sicherungskopie des ersten Blocks wieder auf die Platte schreiben.

----------

## mv

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Wenn was so schief geht, dass nichts mehr geht, kannst Du von einer LiveCD o. ä. die Sicherungskopie des ersten Blocks wieder auf die Platte schreiben.

 

Nur werden die Änderungen in den erweiterten Partitionen auf diese Weise leider nicht rückgängig gemacht. Vor Fehlern hier kann man sich ohne ein Vollbackup leider nicht schützen.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Stimmt. Hatte ich nicht bedacht. Da müsste man dann die entsprechenden Positionen ausrechnen und auch dumpen. Ein ordentliches Backup aller Daten ist natürlich das Sicherste.

----------

## sicus

könntest die platte auch mal mit testdisk prüfen lassen. falls es nciht hat, das gibts in portage

```

emerge app-admin/testdisk

```

das prüft deine partitionstabellen und kann dort evtl. aufgetretene fehler beheben. wenn testdisk dir anbietet ein backup der aktuellen partitionstabelle zu machen würd ich dieses machen falls etwas schief geht

----------

## mf2

Hallo,

Ich war krank, daher antworte ich erst jetzt.

Ich habe mal testweise sda3 mit fdisk gelöscht, Partitionstabelle geschrieben, neugestartet => parted meckert nach wie vor über die dritte Partition, obwohl in /dev nur sda1,sda2,sda4,sda5,sda6 liegen.

Dann habe ich testdisk mal laufen lassen, dass hat auch irgendwas gemacht, Partitionstabelle geschrieben, => parted meckert immer noch.

Ein Vollbackup habe ich gemacht, hat noch jemand Vorschläge?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *mf2 wrote:*   

> Ein Vollbackup habe ich gemacht, hat noch jemand Vorschläge?

 

 *Quote:*   

> Eine andere Möglichkeit, die ich mir vorstellen kann, wäre die Partitionsgrenzen und Partitionstypen (primär/erweitert/logisch, Dateisystemtyp, bootable flag) zu notieren, mit fdisk alle Partitionen zu löschen und anschließend der Reihe nach neu anzulegen (mit den gleichen Grenzen und Eigenschaften wie vorher (bootable flag nicht vergessen) natürlich ohne anschließend irgendwas zu formatieren)

 

----------

## mv

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, kann mich aber nicht mehr genau erinnern. Es lag letztlich daran, dass viele Daten doppelt sind (also sowohl in LBA als auch in physikalischer Notation), fdisk sich aber nur um eines von beiden richtig kümmert, und parted oder auch cfdisk sich dann u.U. beschweren, dass die anderen nicht passen. Mit cfdisk ging es etwas besser, aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, habe ich tatsächlich nur dann vollkommen korrekte Settings bekommen, nachdem ich mit parted alles gelöscht und neu angelegt hatte (was allerdings bedeutet hat, dass alle Partitionen leer waren, weil mit parted neu angelegte Partitionen leer sind).

----------

## mf2

Ich habe die Ausgabe von fdisk noch einmal studiert und da ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:

 *Quote:*   

> 255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 30401 Zylinder
> 
> /dev/sda4           20034       30402    83288992+   f  W95 Erw. (LBA)
> 
> 

 

Ich werde mal versuchen, mit fdisk sda4 einen Zylinder kleiner zu machen.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Vergiss nicht, die Blockgrenzen von sda5 vorher zu notieren. Dann müsste das ja sogar gehen.  :Smile: 

----------

## mf2

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe das Problem dank eurer Mithilfe nun gelöst!

Ich habe mit fdisk die Partitionen sda6, sda5 sowie die erweiterte Partition sda4 gelöscht. Danach habe ich die erweiterte Partition sda4 neu angelegt, aber diesmal 1 Sektor kleiner  :Wink:  anschließend habe ich sda5 mit den notierten Größen ebenfalls in fdisk wieder erstellt, Partitionstabelle geschrieben => neugestartet, alles wunderbar.

sda6 als swap-Partition konnte ich dann auch mit gparted erstellen.

Nochmals danke für eure Hilfe!

----------

## mv

Du solltest noch ein fsck durchführen, damit die verkleinerte Partition auch im Filesystem speichert, dass dieses nun 1 Sektor kleiner ist.

----------

